# Caterers for small party



## nads78 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know a good company that caterers for small parties. I need finger food, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Denise of Desert Delights caters for small events. Lovely woman and her canapes are superb.

tel 050 774 0299

-


----------

